# First Prime Rib



## lrssuccess (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, with a successful first smoke of St. L ribs on Christmas eve as an entrance into the world of smoking, I jumped in with both feet and did the Prime Rib as my second ever smoke on Christmas day. 

Started the day at 6 a.m. with a seasoning of a 5 lb roast with salt, pepper, onion powder and garlic powder over a light coating of olive oil.  Nothing fancy.













IMG_0014.JPG



__ lrssuccess
__ Dec 26, 2015


















IMG_0013.JPG



__ lrssuccess
__ Dec 26, 2015






[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" o:preferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas>  <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/>  <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/>  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/>  <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <v:path o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/></v:shapetype><v:shape id="Picture_x0020_1" o:spid="_x0000_i1029" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:216.75pt;height:162.75pt;visibility:visible;mso-wrap-style:square'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\Users\Lou\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg"  o:title=""/></v:shape><![endif][if !vml]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[endif][if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="Picture_x0020_2" o:spid="_x0000_i1028" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:214.5pt;height:161.25pt; visibility:visible;mso-wrap-style:square'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\Users\Lou\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image003.jpg"  o:title=""/></v:shape><![endif][if !vml]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[endif]

Started the hardwood charcoal at 7 am, had base temperature in smoker by 7:30 when the roast went on The Open Range.  Used cherry wood chunks for smoking.

Was able to maintain a reasonably tight temp band on the smoker, 225 – 235 degrees F over the time of the cook.

10:00 – insert IT probe, reading 118 degrees IT

10:30 – 123 IT, see photo below.  Nice color developing.













IMG_0015.JPG



__ lrssuccess
__ Dec 26, 2015






[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="Picture_x0020_3" o:spid="_x0000_i1027" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:225pt; height:168.75pt;visibility:visible;mso-wrap-style:square'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\Users\Lou\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image005.jpg"  o:title=""/></v:shape><![endif][if !vml]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[endif]

11:00 – 135 IT

11:30 – 142 IT, removed from smoker, wrapped in foil, toweled and in cooler.  Left probe in place to monitor carryover.

12:00 – 147 IT.  Unwrapped and sliced for noontime meal.

Sliced photos below.  Juicy, tender, nice smoke.  Note the kitchen help in the photo.  She got the bones, happy dog!!!













IMG_0017.JPG



__ lrssuccess
__ Dec 26, 2015


















IMG_0232.JPG



__ lrssuccess
__ Dec 26, 2015












[endif]

[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="Picture_x0020_5" o:spid="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" style='width:5in; height:270pt;rotation:180;visibility:visible;mso-wrap-style:square'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\Users\Lou\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image008.jpg"  o:title=""/></v:shape><![endif][if !vml]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[endif]

Really proud of this first attempt of PR in a smoker.  Was delicious!!!!

With two smokes now under the belt, finding The Good One Open Range smoker a pretty easy unit to control.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice job.   That PR looks great


----------



## smokinadam (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice job! Looks good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2015)

Great looking smoke!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## b-one (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks like a great meal! Keep up the great smokes!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 26, 2015)

Great job on the PR - I need to try one of those.

Thanks for the incentive!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 27, 2015)

Dang it man that looks great nice job - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## mattyice (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice looks great.  You got me wanting some prime rib now


----------



## cainrcc (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks great gona give it a try very soon


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow! For the second try at smoking, you nailed it! You've either been studying or you're a natural. Either way, nice post and great cook! Keep 'em coming...

:points:


----------



## mbogo (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks great! And the D.O G. looks pretty determined.........I know that look!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Dec 28, 2015)

looks great, nice job!

points!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 28, 2015)

Great job on the PR. looks like you nailed it right on the money. I towel mine also when resting before slicing. >POINTS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





HT


----------



## disco (Dec 29, 2015)

This looks terrific but I would like to suggest one improvement to your technique.

Invite me.

Point

Disco


----------



## loppy01 (Dec 29, 2015)

doing my first one new years eve. looks great hope my looks likes it


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 30, 2015)

Great looking PR.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What's next on the smoke list?


----------



## bhcsmoker (Dec 31, 2015)

My Wife saw the pictures as In was surfing and said when are you going to do a PR.

I said after I practice a little (don't want to ruin a good piece of meat).

Jim


----------



## malcolm h (Dec 31, 2015)

Mouth watering!!


----------



## joeflyde (Jan 1, 2016)

Good job!  Did a Christmas Prime Rib several years ago.  Best piece of meat ever!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2016)

I just tripped over this & I'm glad I did----Looks Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Points!!

Bear


----------



## tntragan (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice. I just put my first rib roast in for my first real smoke. I'll be posting the results soon.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll be watching...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## skokumchuck (Feb 21, 2016)

bhcsmoker said:


> My Wife saw the pictures as In was surfing and said when are you going to do a PR.
> I said after I practice a little (don't want to ruin a good piece of meat).
> 
> Jim


I wait till meat goes on sale before I try different types of smokes (call it my play meat) so if a recipe does not turn out I am not to upset [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## brojustice (Mar 7, 2016)

Sweet!
Did my pr 2 days ago....good results as well


----------

